# Braided rug



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Finshed this braided rug last week that I've been working on for a month or so. I used 5-6 towels that were used up. My sister donated one bath sheet that you could almost see through. It's in front of my kitchen sink to make doing dishes more pleasant. It's about 30"x 40"...


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

It's beautiful and I bet very comfy on your feet while standing at the sink.


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

Very cute, I hope to try my hand at making a braided rug one day.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Great use for old towels  I usually just tear them up for smaller "wipe up" towels, but a rug! Thanks for sharing your skill with us


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

That's a nice rug. I love the colors.


----------



## Fla_Hammock_Gal (Jul 10, 2009)

I also like the colors, and honestly, never thought about using old towels. Great idea!

Have you ever made a rectangular rug? I'm trying to figure that out, it is what would fit best in family room. 

How long did it take you to make it? How did you make it? Inquiring minds would like to know.


----------



## jad44 (Apr 10, 2008)

Did you finish the edges of your towels before braiding? or did you just cut in strips and braid? Like the one before me - inquiring minds would like to know


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Great job. Looks cushy for standing on.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

First I cut the hems off then cut the towels up in about 2" strips. Sometimes 3". Oops, that's what happens when it takes a month in between working on something, doesn't it? Just eyeballed- didn't measure. 
Next I sewed the ends together to make long strips. The first rug I made, I didn't sew them. Just layered them. Didn't work as well.

Lay one strip on top of the other and sew. I didn't bother to "knot" at each end of stitching. 








I then tacked 3 strips together to start my braid. Then folded the strips in half as I went. 


















If you plan on doing a circle rug, start the circle before you braid very far. Braid as you go so it will lay flat. You aren't stitching together at this point, just getting the general shape going. Same if you are making an oval rug.









I used a large needle and handquilting thread, doubled, to sew. Kind of blind hem stitch. Been washed several times already and holding up fine. I guess you could use any thread. 









To make my 30"x40"oval I didn't start my first turn until about 17" long. I put the rug on a tv tray as I stitched so it could lay flat as I worked. 

I've never made a rectangular one. Don't know why you couldn't though. Just braid a square corner? I just tried it with some scraps and I think you can - just manipulate the strips into more of a square instead of a curve around the corners....

I think that's all. If I left something out let me know.


----------



## jad44 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you - such a great idea- and I have oodles of old towels that I want to "retire" and now can bring them back out of "retirement" in a new form! Wonderful idea- love your colors in your rug - lovely....


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Thank you all. The colors are accidental. Too many washings with bleach! Can't remember what color they were originally. haha I wish I could remember where I got the idea so I could give credit. Somewhere online, I'm sure. I don't really know how long it took to make since I worked on it sporadically(sp?). Just a couple of months but with large breaks.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

What a great rug for in front of the sink. I am going to try one. Thanks!
Joanie


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

beautiful, looks so cushy,,i have made several from flannel sheets i buy at good will,.you did a good job thanks for showing us.


----------



## Kimdiehl (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm going to cut up some old towels the minute I get a chance! I can't wait to make one of your rugs! Thanks for sharing in such great detail.


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

What a super idea. My dd ( family of 6) should be able to get some towels for me to try this. I only have 1 'old' towel at the moment-my old ones always go to rags for Charlie to use. I'm really wanting to try this, so hope dd comes thru with some towels for me. Thanks ,too, for the great instructions! Even I might be able to do this using them.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

I LOVE it!!!!! if I can ask a silly question, how long do your make your strips to braid? would you keep stitching them together to make a larger one? I've ALWAYS wanted to make a braid rug, but figured it would get all puckered when I stitched the braids together. 

I've been working on a hook rug..........yep.....ready to switch to a braid one!


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

It seemed easier for me to make them rather long - then when I sat down to sew together (make into rug) I had more to work with, making it easier to keep the rug flat. You also don't have to carry the rug to the machine to sew the strips on the end as many times. Does that make any sense?


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

Beautiful
Thank you for sharing :bow:
I am going to have to start saving towels and such 
to make me one,or a dozen lol


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

I forgot to tell you that when you wash these, the strings get tangled. I just pull them off and kinda flatten the rug back out before I put it in the dryer. Doesn't seem to hurt them any. Some might want to hem them so to speak so that doesn't happen. Might last longer that way.


----------

